# What to do when your frogs breed excessively



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

Well, I wanted eggs and I certainly got them! Now my Bakhuis have eggs almost daily! Should I separate them? Will it harm them in any way to breed so often? Also, should I be giving them extra vitamin powder on their eggs other than repashy calcium plus?


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't bred tincs before, only a few Ranitomeya and Oophaga species. But I've found breeding is usually seasonal. The frogs will take advantage of a wet season to lay eggs and transport tadpoles. There is also a natural abundance of food during the wet season. So to give frogs a bit of break, mist and feed less to simulate a dry season. I've found this is especially important for egg feeders (which tincs are not), but I think they could benefit from a drier period all the same. I plan on a dry season over the winter months, when it's naturally less humid in my basement. 

With that being said, I don't think what you are describing is excessive breeding. Some frogs can lay a lot of eggs (every day) when the breeding season starts. As long as they are getting the right supplements and enough food to support breeding activity, there should be nothing to worry about. As for supplements, I use Repashy Vitamin A once a month in addition to Calcium Plus every day. I have heard of people using Vitamin A up to twice a month for breeding frogs. I also feed every day when I notice my frogs courting and then cut back to once every other day once the breeding activity settles down. 

I'm a little confused by your question about extra vitamin powder on thier eggs however. All you need to do with the eggs after you pull them is keep them hydrated, but not submerged in water.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

If you want to discourage breeding try removing the egg laying site. That is assuming you have a coco hut or something like that. It may not stop them but, it always does the trick for my leucs.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

bulbophyllum said:


> If you want to discourage breeding try removing the egg laying site. That is assuming you have a coco hut or something like that. It may not stop them but, it always does the trick for my leucs.


Tried that with my terribilis. They started using leaf litter. Then they started hiding eggs _under_ the leaf litter. Little jerks.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

With tincs the easiest way is to lower the humidity and take away their breeding site. Mine never used the coco hut but always laid eggs on a dumbcane / peace lily. I took the plant out, and cut back on the misting, but even with more misting, they don't seem as interested unless they have that plant.


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

Personally, it doesn’t feel right to remove the egg laying sites. I don’t have any sources whatsoever, but if they are showing breeding behavior they most probably are going to breed. I feel like that removing the laying sites could result into stress. I have seen this in other herps, that if they don’t have a good place to lay their eggs they stress out a lot. I don’t know how this translates to dart frogs, but I wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

*Add vitamin A to your supplementation.* Now that they are breeding you need to support egg production with Vit A. Dust with it once a month only, but start now. Vitamin A is related to the production of follicle releasing hormone and is associated with proper metamorphosis in the tads. 
Don't count you froglets before they are looking up at you with needy little eyes. As Shakespeare said: "There's many a slip 'twixt the cup and the lip." Having a lot of eggs is not having a lot of froglets. But once you know they are healthy, will morph out, etc. Then follow the previous advice. Dry them out. Reduce the food and maybe cool them down a bit. Breeding is (or should be) seasonal. 
I produce Bakhuis, but not like I used to. Enjoy it while you can, because it will change eventually even if you don't try and actively control it. Bakhuis are a lot less common than they used to be, so you'll be doing the hobby a service if you can produce some for other folks. They are really fun frogs, and their size makes them ideal for apartment dwellers and first time froggers.


----------

